# المضخات المضخات المضخات أخيرا المضخات



## sesem_m (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ *هذه محاضرة جميلة عن المضخات فنرجو الدعاء

(ملحوظة المحاضرة للقراءة فقط وليس للتعديل بعد التحميل اضغط علي read only  لما تيجي تفتحها)

* *والرابط هو*​ *http://ifile.it/lngiewc*​ *او*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/12542700...umps_Show.html*​ *او*​ *http://rapidshare.com/files/26802874..._Show.ppt.html*​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

محاضره جميله فعلا ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م.البدر (22 أغسطس 2009)

يا حبذا تزودنا بالكلمه السريه عند فتح الملف


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (22 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك القيمه وجعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

الباس ورد اية؟؟؟؟؟؟
..............


----------



## sesem_m (24 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا لاتؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا*

ربنا لاتؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا


----------



## mnci (25 أغسطس 2009)

Pump Selection and Sizing

Heat Pumps

Pump and Motor Datasheet


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا منسى على الروابط


----------



## نذير الطائى (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء تقبل الله منكم صيامكم وقيامكم واود ان اخدمكم بمعلومات مهمه ودقيقه عن القوالب المنزلقه عن كيفية استخدام المنظومه وطريقة عملها وعن السلايدنك والستيرلنك وكل مايتعلق بها نتيجة ممارسه لاكثرمن 18 عاما مع شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (25 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا 
شو استفدنا من كنز مغلق بمفتاح 
وين الباسوورد
هات الباس وورد بسرعة


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sesem_m (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*Passward*

اخواني الاعزاء رجاءاً عند فتح المحاضرة لاتنظرو الي الباسورد ولكن اضغط علي 
Read only
اسفل كلمة
password
ارجو لكم الاستفادة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

sesem_m قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء رجاءاً عند فتح المحاضرة لاتنظرو الي الباسورد ولكن اضغط علي
> Read only
> اسفل كلمة
> password
> ارجو لكم الاستفادة


 
بارك الله في جهودك

مهندس sesem_m 

ملف قيم ومفيد .. نفعنا الله بما لديك من علم.. 

وجعل ذلك في موازينك.. وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز ...ممتاز...ممتاز
ممتاز...ممتاز
ممتاز 
لك خالص تحياتى​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

v v very goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## mech_design77 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على المجهود الطيب ...


----------



## sesem_m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم اخوتي علي ردودكم وجزاكم عنا خيرا ووفقكم في دربكم*


----------



## snow prince6 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

حاول أن ترسل ال power point 2003 حيث أنه لم يفتح عندي


----------



## هاله المصريه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف مش بيفتح عندي ايه المشكله


----------



## sesem_m (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*أحبتي في الله*

المحاضرة عبارة عن عرض بوربوينت 
2003 ولفتحها اضغط read only
لما تظهر رسالة الباسورد


----------



## sesem_m (12 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## وائل عبده (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Hossam Edin (14 سبتمبر 2009)

محاضرة اكثر من رائعة تستحق التقييم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sesem_m (15 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم​


----------



## Eng-Faten (15 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ومحاضرات بغاية الاهمية والروعة , .. 
ولكن سؤال : مهندس أيمن حسن ألست أنت من تكتب بمجلة المهندس العربي السورية الصادرة عن نقابة المهندسين؟ أم تشابه أسماء فقط


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الروايط بس يرادلها اشتراكات


----------



## sesem_m (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

 تهنئة الي كل الاخوة والاخوات 
بقدوم عيد الفطر المبارك 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال​ وكل عام وانتم بخير





​


----------



## sesem_m (18 سبتمبر 2009)

تهنئة الي كل الاخوة والاخوات 
بقدوم عيد الفطر المبارك 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال​ وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Hossam Edin (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس بس حضرتك متكلمتش في المحاضرة عن بعض انواع المضخات منها مثلا المضخة الغاطسة والتوربينية:63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63:


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لا بجد محاضره تمام اوى


----------



## eng_hma_power (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخير
شكرا أخي الكريم علي هذا الملف الرائع وجاري التحميل ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.................................................................................................


----------



## medhat sharf (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## sesem_m (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*تم تحديث الروابط وتحديث المحاضرة*

والروابط الجديدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/13982124...umps_Show.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/290736798/pumps_.Show.ppt


----------



## sesem_m (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*تم تحديث الروابط والمحاضرة ايضا*

الروابط الجديدة هي


http://www.4shared.com/file/13982124...umps_Show.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/290736798/pumps_.Show.ppt


----------



## sesem_m (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*تحديث الروابط والمحاضرة ايضا*


الروابط الجديدة هي
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/13982124...umps_Show.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/290736798/pumps_.Show.pp


----------



## sesem_m (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*تحديث الروابط والمحاضرة ايضا*

الروابط الجديدة هي


http://www.4shared.com/file/13982124...umps_Show.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/290736798/pumps_.Show.ppt


----------



## ولد العود (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sesem_m (5 نوفمبر 2009)

استغفرالله العظيم


----------



## wassim sahyoun (6 نوفمبر 2009)

the password please


----------



## ammaid_2000 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

محاضره جيده جدا شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## sesem_m (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*تم تحديث الروابط*

* الروابط الجديدة هي


http://www.4shared.com/file/13982124...umps_Show.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/290736798/pumps_.Show.ppt*​


----------



## hhhkhalil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك احسنت


----------



## shekapom (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## salim salim (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جارى التحميل


----------



## جسر الأمل (11 فبراير 2010)

والله ...أكثر من رائع..تسلم ايديك


----------



## eng.zahid (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## virtualknight (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الملفات الجميلة


----------



## noreldin2000 (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف مفيد فعلا 

ولكن ما الفرق بين الدخول العمودي مع والخروج 

والدخول الافقي مع الخروج


----------



## noreldin2000 (7 مايو 2010)

او الفرق بين 
end suctin horizntal or vertical


----------



## سعد الضويحى (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sesem_m (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zaaaaer (1 يونيو 2010)

جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## اسحاق عمان (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sesem_m (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم دائما


----------



## النوبي. (19 مايو 2012)

*سؤال عن المضخه.*

السلام عليكم ارجوا منكم التكرم بالاجابه على سؤالى 
ماهو سبب وجود الهواء فى مضخه طرد مركزى خاص بمياه البحر ممايؤدى عدم ثبات الضغط ولكم جزيل الشكـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## سعيد معمل (19 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم وجارى التحميل


----------



## aami (22 مايو 2013)

لماذا التدفق لايكون مستقر في التكهف


----------



## adarweesh (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## fouad abd alrahman (2 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير أخي الكريم .


----------



## هيثم المغلس (11 مارس 2014)

ربنا يحفظكم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (17 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## المهندس احمد الربي (28 مارس 2014)

الاستاذ الفاضل ممكن تعطيني الباسوورد


----------



## Abou-eid (8 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------

